# klipsch rs 3II as center channel.



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering if I could use a klipsch rs 3II as a center channel? I have klipsch rf 3II in the front and klipsch rs 3II in the back. I also have the matching klipsch 12" powered sub. I dont have the money for the matching center channel so I was wandering if I could use one of the extra rs 3II I have as a center channel until I can get the matching center channel?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off,... Welcome to the Shack.

Definitely, in fact it should work much better having all speakers the same.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Oooh,..just noticed that you said RS-3 II not RF-3 II,.... well the RS will work but it will not be near as good as having an RF-3 II as the center. But you most likely would not be able to use another RF-3 II as a center. I'd still go ahead and try the RS- 3 II as a center, at least until you can get another RF-3 II or an RC-3 II


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I appreciate the help. Just seems like a good temporary fix until I get the matching center.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

And if it sounds terrible, you could always use a phantom center until you get the RC-3 II.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The RS 3ii is a dipole right? I wouldn't use that for a center. I mean, it would be an interesting experiment, but I'd wager it's going to sound weird.

3 identical speakers across the front is definitely a good thing, I'd save up for that. Keep looking around Audiogon and ebay. With some patience, you can find some amazing deals.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

fatherofone03 said:


> I was wondering if I could use a klipsch rs 3II as a center channel? I have klipsch rf 3II in the front and klipsch rs 3II in the back. I also have the matching klipsch 12" powered sub. I don't have the money for the matching center channel so I was wandering if I could use one of the extra rs 3II I have as a center channel until I can get the matching center channel?


Gooday Mr f .:T. With my setup for the centre i use Klipsch rf 35 . FL and FR rf 35 add surrounds rs35 which are dipole . It is so dam good most of the time I don't have to use my sub woofer . 
Here is another idea .adjust your amp for NO centre channel as the imaging of the L and R Klipsch speakers should be so good they will image a centre . I have tried it and it works . Kind regards ,Alan .


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't use it. That speaker is WDST, wide dispersion surround technology. It "spits" sound at 180 degrees. You want a center that doesn't do that. It wouldn't sound right at all......


----------

